# 1929 John Graf's 5 Gallon Agua Colored Water Jug Embossed Both Sides



## PepsiCollector (Nov 25, 2013)

Value?


----------



## epackage (Nov 25, 2013)

Hard to sell these, unless it's local these become dust collectors in most basements in my experiance...


----------



## PepsiCollector (Nov 26, 2013)

This is the only one I've come across that's aqua color and has embossing. Every other one I've seen is plain clear glass. As far as "local", it is from my state, so it's kind of "local"


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey Pepsi. I'd imagine that this is a collectible item. Price is hard to figure but my guess is $20-50 depending on how badly others will want it. Pretty neat. I guess I could ask around or look for opinions at the Milwaukee bottle show coming in February.


----------



## GEEMAN (Nov 27, 2013)

My girlfriends nephew has the exact same jug. They discovered it in an old farm house they moved into in sc WI. As far as jugs go,it's one of the cooler jugs I have seen. I would love to have one.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. I think it's very cool looking too, even if it's not worth a lot. It displays nicely, especially since it's from WI.


----------



## hunter2000 (Nov 29, 2013)

Great jug to brew beer in.


----------



## mrbottles (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey Pepsi, Dude you can't buy the raw materials to make that thing now for $20. That is a JOKE.  You are looking at $120 to $200.  If you want to sell it let me know.  If not it is worth every penny of $150 or more if a collector wants it. Nice find best of luck collecting my brother! Steven (mrbottles)


----------



## PepsiCollector (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't really want to sell it. I've always wanted one of these big jugs, and this is the first one I've ever seen that is blue and also has that much embossing on it and it's in Mint Condition. Also, the fact that it's dated "1929" on the bottom is very cool.  I've visited your site before, so I'll keep you in mind if I ever decide to sell it. Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## mrbottles (Dec 13, 2013)

Got your PM...  Where do you live?  If you are in the Milwaukee Area we can meet up i will have cash in hand. Steven


----------



## PepsiCollector (Dec 13, 2013)

Central Wisconsin. I really don't want to sell it unless its an offer I can't refuse, because I like the jug. What's the offer?


----------

